# Confidential Forum



## D-rake (May 22, 2009)

I just want to be in the confidential forums. I have been a member of this forum and read it almost daily. I have lots of good info but usually choose not to share unless it slows down a bit. Been a member of the forum since 2006 and have two different accounts but still haven't made the fourty required posts so I have decieded today that I am going to make it so start looking for a bunch of informationless posts from D-rake! Oh and I think the confidential forums are stupid, just sayin.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Maybe it's not just the confidential forums that are stupid..... Just sayin. There are plenty of things to post without giving up your hotspots. If you read almost daily you must feel this way to some degree. That or you have a rather dull life! I would certainly hope the forum moderators would deny your request if you simply post meaningless drivel. Think for a minute and I bet you could contribute some things worth while and then be allowed into the confidental forum. I just hope your not disappointed because most members are willing to share info on this side as freely as on the confidential side. It's about helping one another enjoy the sports we participate in.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

D-rake said:


> I just want to be in the confidential forums. I have been a member of this forum and read it almost daily. I have lots of good info but usually choose not to share unless it slows down a bit. Been a member of the forum since 2006 *and have two different accounts* but still haven't made the fourty required posts so I have decieded today that I am going to make it so start looking for a bunch of informationless posts from D-rake! Oh and I think the confidential forums are stupid, just sayin.


I thought that having two different accounts was against the forum rules. -Ov-

But of course, you're just being sarcastic.

The rules are the rules.. like it or not. :RULES:

BTW- I see you have some nice quality and contributing reports since being a member for so long. :O•-:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

He'll get in... and thats why I dont post reports here anymore.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> He'll get in... and thats why I dont post reports here anymore.


+1

Thats exactly one of the reasons I wont post another one. Alot of people seem to have a problem respecting the original posters wishes.... If they wanted the name of the lake put out there, they probrably would have put it in their post ..... Somehow the Mods didnt agree with that so really its not worth the effort to put up a report. Especially if in the end its gonna cause drama!!!!


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

They should change it to 200 posts.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

How about 50 fishing reports posted, that might make it more of a confidential forum. Just a thought.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

I would say something but free speech is not allowed here and you have to love green or you are banished to the fires of cyberhell.


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

What if I don't believe in cyberhell?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi D-rake, how you doing tonight? I like your user name.


----------



## D-rake (May 22, 2009)

Whow now, I'm sorry this offended you guys, it was just my way of saying I think it is a little silly to base entry into the coveted confidential forum by number of posts thats all. I think we should all be friends. Oh and the reason I have two accounts is cause I forgot my password and even my user name over my two year mission absence so I just made a new one. My bad, didn't know it was illigal in the "cyber world". I have much to learn


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

EmptyNet said:


> They should change it to 200 posts.


Yeah, maybe then...


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

I think you should have to post at least 3 legitimate (up to date, of some sort of value, etc) fishing trip reports, with pictures, to get allowed in. And in allowed in, I mean voted in by members of the confidential forum.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

I can honestly say that if it wasn't for the fishing and hunting reports here and on the other pile of internets i probably wouldn't get as fired up about the sport as much as i do... I had a really long dry spell after the constant defeat, but i see a few of the pro's here pullin the big ones out of the water and i wanna get my picture on here. doesn't matter what you read in the fishing report or the confidential fishing report, get out there have some fun fishing, then after a few trips you'll have enough posts to get in, just that easy.



fixed blade said:


> Hi D-rake, how you doing tonight? I like your user name.


you gonna buy him a drink too???


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Pez Gallo said:


> I think you should have to post at least 3 legitimate (up to date, of some sort of value, etc) fishing trip reports, with pictures, to get allowed in. And in allowed in, I mean voted in by members of the confidential forum.


Voted in? Pitcures? Sheesh I'm out. I got nuttin' to contribute.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I also fail to report probably half of my outings as well do to the fact that people are kind of ignorant. The other half of why I don't post is because I don't care to share the specific lake that is fishing on fire at the time. I usually wait till it slows down there start posting reports otherwise your fishing hole gets crowded in a hurry.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh yeah, and not to disapoint ya D-rake or offend any others who post in the confidential fishing section, there isn't much more info in there then there is in a regular forum. So whether you get 40 posts and let in or not your knowledge won't grow much anyways. And i agree with whoever said most people in the forums are willing to help and tell a secret here or there on a fishing location if you are willing to ask.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

A few thoughts from the Mod perspective here.
1- Just because you have 40 posts, doesn't mean you automatically get in. When we first started the confidential forum, we had guys just post emoticons to hit their 40. When we get requests, we'll look at both the quantity (40 post minimum) and the quality. 
2- THE MAIN reason for the confidential forum is it prevents google-bots from pulling the reports up for general people (non-forum members) to access. It keeps the fishing reports among friends so to speak, and not subject to search engines.
3- Members of this forum are great. I'll take this forum over any others out there. For the most part, we all get along, respect one another, and most all the members are very generous with information, tips, hints, advise, etc.... And exchange of that information takes place far more than any of us can imagine - mostly through PMs. And that is a great strength of this forum.
4 - The confidential fishing forum was an attempt to allow members to post up a little more detail, better pictures, and nicer reports than they might to everyone else. I think of what the Good Book teaches about "casting your pearls before swine." That is, among friends, I'm glad to share info. But not with everyone. To me, a post in the confidential forum says "Hey guys, you are my friends, and I want to share a great fishing trip I had......." It is a token of good will, of friendship, and trust when reports are posted. And that deserves respect.
5 - The fishing and hunting reports in my opinion, are the heart and soul of this forum. I know when I can't make it out fishing myself, I LOVE seeing great reports from Nortah, Grandpa D, LOAH, Leaky, etc.... When we lose these reports, we lose the strength of the forum. 
6 - Most of all - be respectful. I personally don't appreciate lobs at the mods as green leaning thought natzis. Opinion is NEVER censored here. Presentation is. One thing we take GREAT pride in with this forum is keeping it a friendly and respectful place for exchange of ideas, reports, opinions, perspectives, etc... We welcome all points of view on issues. The only demand we make is that they be made respectfully towards one another. Period. 

So bottom line for D-Rake and everyone else - keep the forum great. Post up reports as you feel you want to share them. The forum is only as good as its members.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

GaryFish said:


> I'll take this forum over any others out there.... keep the forum great. Post up reports as you feel you want to share them. The forum is only as good as its members.


Whoa! Amen! 'Nuff said. Now where's the topic lock?


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

5- The fishing and hunting reports in my opinion, are the heart and soul of this forum. I know when I can't make it out fishing myself, I LOVE seeing great reports from Nortah, Grandpa D, LOAH, Leaky, etc.... When we lose these reports, we lose the strength of the forum. 

I feel this statement covers what most poeple consider offensive about the confidental crap. I wish there was a way for you to keep the google-bots out of this entire site. I also wish most of you would reconsider about posting their trips, with out those this site is NOTHING ! It seems times are changing here.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I fully intend to keep posting my trip reports and gladly will. Times have gotten busier and more hectic than usual though and I've had to hold off on posting a few in the past months, due to time constraints and such. Sometimes it's just not convenient to layout a good trip report and if I can't put the proper effort into it, it's just not worth doing.

Just to be clear though: I don't have beef with this forum at all, nor would I hold back on submitting my reports anyway.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

A couple of thoughts;

1. I like the confidential forum. It allows a poster to open up a bit and share more than what one might be comfortable with on an open forum. The hit counts never seem to be very high. There also are fewer "trolls" running about there as well. I don't fish very many super secret lakes or streams, and those I do are more for aesthetics and not monster fish, so I don't feel I am holding much back in not reporting about them.

2. Since I often fish the same spots repeatedly, with similar results, it seems dumb to me to drone on about the same stuff week after week. Would imagine that applies to others. That could be why it seems that there aren't a lots of reports from certain people.

3. I *really* appreciate that this forum will allow frank and spirited debate about controversial things like HB141/Conatser and the new deer hunting regs without banishing the thread to some "off topic" board. Issues like Conatser are far more important *to fishing and fishermen* than virtually slapping someone on the arse for catching a 17 inch catfish out of Willard bay.

4. I do feel that feathers are still a bit ruffled from that dustup we had a couple months ago about "that lake back East". Hopefully, time will heal these wounds.

5. In general, I hope the fishing section remains strong and active!


----------



## smittyts (Dec 9, 2010)

I am new to this forum. I have never experienced a confidential group on other forums. Granted I have only been active on 2 other forums. I come to the forum to glean experience and wisdom from those who have been fishing much longer than I have. About 5 years ago a friend invited me to go fishing with him in the Uintas. I had a great time, and ever since, haven't been able to get fishing out of my system. Most of what I have learned over the short 5 years is due to good people on forums who shared their knowledge and techniques with me. Some even invited me along to learn in person with them. I have formed friendships with some, and have only good feelings for the others who have helped me along the way. I also come to the forum because I want to be a better angler. I want to catch more fish and bigger fish more often. I don't like skunk. This is not the only reason I join a forum on fishing. I hope to get to know some people and share the aspects of fishing that bring me satisfaction and joy. I love posts with pictures of big beautiful fish. I also love posts with the big burly dad next to his little girl who jsut caught her first fish on a Barbie pole.

At first I wasn't sure howoto take Gary fish's comment about casting pearls before swine. "You callin me a pig?". I thought at first, but then I tried to see what he was really saying. I can respect someone not wanting to share all their secret spots or techniques. Heck, I wish I fished enough in the same spot often enough to worry about someone spoiling my little jewel. Truth is I get out once or twice a month if I am lucky, and I usually go to different spots. So I don't mind sharing a success story here and there.

My opinion is that it is too bad that an elete group has formed that excludes others. It makes me feel like they think I am not worthy of their input or advise or experience. But so what. I can undertstand their point of view too when too often silly people detract from the good intentions of a forum and cause trouble. I hate it when a thread is hijacked or turns into a petty quarrel over silly things. But in those cases, I usually pm the original poster for information or to make a comment, or close the thread and move on. When it gets too bad, I find another forum. I'm looking forward to getting to know the good people on this forum. I sure hope I can share some pics from an ice fishing excursion soon. I hope you enjoy it when I do.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't understand why people think that the CFF is an eletist thing.
It is simply a place for forum members to share info with others.
If you are not a forum member then you can't access the CFF.
Any forum member that meets the simple requirements can join the CFF.

Requiring members to have at least 40 quality posts was added to insure that
only members in good standing could access the forum.

Post well and post often and you are in.
Simple!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I fully intend to keep posting my trip reports and gladly will. Times have gotten busier and more hectic than usual though and I've had to hold off on posting a few in the past months, due to time constraints and such. Sometimes it's just not convenient to layout a good trip report and if I can't put the proper effort into it, it's just not worth doing.
> 
> Just to be clear though: I don't have beef with this forum at all, nor would I hold back on submitting my reports anyway.


That's good news LOAH. Your posts are cool.


----------



## dixonha (Jan 12, 2009)

LOAH's (and maybe 3 others') posts are the only posts worth reading on this forum anyway. If LOAH quits, I quit.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

dixonha said:


> LOAH's (and maybe 3 others') posts are the only posts worth reading on this forum anyway. If LOAH quits, I quit.


Or,
you could post your trips!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

dixonha said:


> LOAH's (and maybe 3 others') posts are the only posts worth reading on this forum anyway. If LOAH quits, I quit.


After reading this post from you I went back and researched the whole 26 posts you have made in almost a year since you joined. Some real substance there. Loahs reports are epic to say the least but before you go slamming the other members of this forum you ought to take a long look in the mirror. Most of your posts are negative and display a poor attitude or are asking for information. I can think of at least a dozen members,off the top of my head,that post excellent reports on a regular basis. Perhaps you should try to contribute something positive otherwise it would not make any difference at all if you did quit our forum.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Since it has taken me a while to get warmed up in posting ect. I think it is funny and ignorant that members spend more time bashing than supplying good post. You can go through my post and see a little bit of everything, I get upset about a ton of stuff but lets stop and think for a minute. Anything and everything you are allowed to shoot is going slow and the ice hasn't really cooperated just yet SO that leads to a lack of post. If it wasn't for this forum I would still be out attempting things by myself with little or no success. There is an intire list of members that have supplied me with info. product ect. I like to close hold these type of things because the overwhelming help from members is remarkable. I hope that now the holidays are almost over and we got some nice freezing weather on the radar we can focus on the who, what, when, and where other than the BASH, BASH, BASH! See you on the lake Jan 29th.


----------



## JCR (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow I'm surprised at how long this topic has been going. :shock: The person who started this topic just shared a simple opinion and now it's got everyone riled up. I think it better that we all use our time better by asking and answering questions about hunting and fishing, instead of trying to bring people down and getting nasty. People are even "stalking" other people and checking their posting history to prove points. It's important for people to voice opinions because that's how things can be fixed and bettered. The way I see it, some people really enjoy posting on here and some people much rather just read the posts. I don't think it's a real big deal, but it's good to give appreciation to those that share all this great information and advice often. That being said, it's not right to tell members with fewer posts that they don't know what they are talking about and are considered "unworthy" members of the forum. Let's get along guys and gals; it's just one person's opinion. 8)


----------

